# Need advice on this cutout



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Hive is in the steel cannister with the plants on top. Bees entering through small holes, large hole is a solid pipe running to the bottom, bees are in cavity around it. Cannisters are cemented in what appearrs to be a retaining wall. The competition recommended cutting open with an acetylene torch. My thought is that would cook or fumigate the bees. This is a paid job, any ideas? I do have a cutoff saw with steel cutting blades. Do welders have a less dangerous/flamey way to cut steel than a torch? Maybe a Hogan trapout? See both pics.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Ollie,
I would not use a torch. Maybe a cut off saw or reciprocating saw with metal blade. Good luck!


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

odfrank said:


> Do welders have a less dangerous/flamey way to cut steel than a torch?


I'm not sure if it would work but there is such a thing as a plasma cutter. It still burns hot but if I'm not mistaken the heat is more localized. Even using cutting blades you're probably going to melt some comb and kill some bees. Tough call.
Colino


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Cut of saw. it gets hot but just right at the cut and cools quickly. a torch would be a disaster. I would probably start with a hogan trap out and then resort to more drastic measures as needed. non nondestructive removal is my first choice. Plus I end up with more colonies from it since I make up nuc as the bee are trapped and then let them requeen from my better hives.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Since you are wanting removal of the colony, i believe I would just seal all holes except one of those in the photo, mount a cone screen, then drill a hole in a bottom board and let the cone screen protrude inside the hive. Let the bees come into the hive, they can't go back, as you get 3 to 5 pounds of bees, remove the frames and start a new colony, or leave in place until most of the bees are in the box.

cchoganjr.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

The less evasive the better on this one. This retaining wall is quite unique and you will play heck trying to accomplish satisfactory repairs. I have used the cone method on more than one trap out and it does the job. It just takes a little while longer.
All said and done you will have a satisfied cutomer AND good PR.


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

Tough cutout but easy trap out, looks to be just the height you like Ollie. :thumbsup:

Make sure to seal the holes on the neighboring containers to keep new bees from moving in, being attracted to the area by the old smell. A good location for a future swarm trap. 


Don


----------



## 66thstreetbees (Sep 26, 2013)

Is that something you can removed from the wall? If so cap it remove it and use a horizontal band saw to cut the end off then remove the bees and comb, take it to a welding shop weld it back together and slap it back paint and done. For a bit of extra cash offer to screen the remaining holes so they don't have the same problem again.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Is that sheet metal? Duct work? Looks like rivets holding the top on. Drill out and pop rivet back on?

Customer does not want ot kill, how do they feel about leaving brood/ comb behind?


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Are the tubes in the first photos the same construction as the second. I see rivets on the first photo, but the second photo it seems the tube has thicker side walls. 

But seems like they are cemented in place.

Either a plasma or cutting torch will produce a lot of heat in that confined area. Have seen both start fires so you would likely toast the bees in side. And the ones you didn't will be crazy mad. Tried to use a road flare to smoke some bees quite a few years ago. That smoke hurts when you breath it so I figured it must hit the bees hard. Ya and then they hit me hard.

Trap out seems to be a good idea. I would look at the threads on using a queen as lure to get the real queen out. Then just seal the container shut.


----------



## Broglea (Jul 2, 2013)

That metal looks too thick to attempt to do a cutout. Trap out is the way to go on this one.


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

Odfrank, my first cutout was in a water heater tank similar to the tank in the picture. I used a grinder with cut off wheel to take them out. I still have that hive in my bee yard although it is headed by one of the original queen's daughter. Hope you get them out.


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

Would Bee Go drive them into your waiting arms...uh...hive


----------

